
Of a Frog’s Slap Shot and Saliva - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/06/science/frogs-sticky-spit-video.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
glcanvas
very nice!

